# Turkish Delight & Lokum?



## lie (Oct 17, 2006)

help me chef :bounce: 
my pastry chef asked for recipe also the picture and all about Turkish Delight
and Lokum ( I even don't know what is they) he's need now.
anybody can help me , what must I do? 
or any reference where I can get that such things? web site or other?
thank you chef....


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Recipes for Turkish Delight (Lokum).

Images for Turkish Delight (Lokum).


----------

